# Turkey BLING!



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

A bit late on posting this, the bird was harvested last saturday (5/17). I had set up on this bird for 2 mornings with no luck. He would always hit the ground with lockjaw and some willing hens. The third morning i set up about 50 yards from him and sat in silence, no calling what so ever. When he flew down he was well within gun range.

I called the number on the band and it was from Penn State Univ. They are doing a study on longbeards in 3 states (oh, pa and ny) They told me the bird was banded last year in the same county i harvested it in. 

Should have more pics this evening or tomorrow of the actual bird


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome..Seems like I hear about one bird or so a yr thats been banded...Congrats and I have to admoit I'm very jealous of you...


----------



## LogJam (Jun 26, 2007)

Congrats on the Bird.. I harvested a tom this spring sporting some jewelry too. Same deal, called and it was Penn St. Said they would send me a certificate. Did you get one. Buddy shot a bird this year that had been tagged. His band was a 100 reward band. Pheasants forever. Weird season. PM me what county you got that bird in, just curious. 

LogJam


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

columbiana county, i got my check a few days ago but no certificate yet


----------

